# What moisture meter for baleage?



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have never had a moisture meter but had an issue this weekend with oat baleage being too wet and giving the bale wrapper issues so I have decided to buy a meter. What model works well for baleage? Every meter I see only goes up to about 40% moisture. Kinda tough to make a decision on when to bale if you are blind above 40% moisture. I want a hand held unit not a cab/tractor operated unit.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll find out for you tomorrow, my father in law has one, if they even make it anymore.


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Good Day.

I am aware of 2 different companies that are offering silage moisture testers. We have no experience or client feedback on either. I have had no luck copy and pasting links so I will provide info for you on both and you should be able to find them quickly on a Google Search. Maybe someone can enlighten me on pasting links 

AgraTronix

Model 1210 Portable Silage Moisture Tester

Digi Star

NIR Moisture Tracker

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DohrmannEnt said:


> Maybe someone can enlighten me on pasting links.


Hmmm...don't know what to tell you as I have not had a problem today or in the past doing so...nor has anyone mentioned it. Sometimes iPads have struggled with haytalk software.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Mike,

I have not had success with Quoting, Multi Quoting nor can I copy from a document and paste it into a post. My only option it typing everything out. This is with IE11 on a Windows7 PC.

We will see if the Quote works as I have tried to quote your above post.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have problems with IE on certain computers too


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DohrmannEnt said:


> Mike,
> 
> I have not had success with Quoting, Multi Quoting nor can I copy from a document and paste it into a post. My only option it typing everything out. This is with IE11 on a Windows7 PC.
> 
> We will see if the Quote works as I have tried to quote your above post.


When you click the quote button, does the quote appear in the reply box and then just not post? Is that you Amber? I am going to alert the site administrator and see if he can come up with a help solution.

Regards, Mike


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Mike - Not Amber...Dan. Nope, the quote does not show up in the box.

As mentioned, I also cannot copy and paste from a Word Document or a link from a webpage. I have even added HayTalk to our safe site list in the event there was something in our security that caused the issue. Maybe I will try logging in off of a Chrome browser to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Vol said:


> When you click the quote button, does the quote appear in the reply box and then just not post? Is that you Amber? I am going to alert the site administrator and see if he can come up with a help solution.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike, it appears that the quote function works with Chrome

http://www.agratronix.com/

Can copy and past a link as well

Copy test from Word

And I can copy over from a document.

Must be an IE issue.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good for you Dan. I also use Chrome. Give Amber my best regards.

Mike


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

PaMike said:


> oat baleage being too wet and giving the bale wrapper issues so I have decided to buy a meter


I always have trouble getting an accurate reading on oats. Too much stem maybe.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think also with the oats because they are course the bales dont pack as well so the baled deform. I was one made SOB when I was wrapping them. All I wanted to do was finish up and go to bed...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

PaMike said:


> All I wanted to do was finish up and go to bed...


Been there and done that.

Regards, Mike


----------

